# Sirius Travel Link



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

Has anyone with a Ford My Touch have any trouble with the Sirius Travel link loading? All I have now is an hourglass on all the apps.


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

Vinny* said:


> Has anyone with a Ford My Touch have any trouble with the Sirius Travel link loading? All I have now is an hourglass on all the apps.


I just added the Sirius Travel Link again hoping I would have better results. The only thing not working is the weather map radar. I get the map, but no radar. Anyone with a Ford My Touch with Sirius Travel Link experience this? Everything is updating but the Radar image.


----------



## xcr440sp (Apr 7, 2008)

You can change what info is displayed on the map, make sure everything isn't unchecked so nothing would display. I belvie the default is just precipitation (and maybe storm info) on so if no weather map would be blank. I think you can turn on wind info and that would prove its working.

The hourglass just means it hasn't downloaded yet. Sometimes takes 5-10 minutes on first start of the car so thats normal.


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

xcr440sp said:


> You can change what info is displayed on the map, make sure everything isn't unchecked so nothing would display. I belvie the default is just precipitation (and maybe storm info) on so if no weather map would be blank. I think you can turn on wind info and that would prove its working.
> 
> The hourglass just means it hasn't downloaded yet. Sometimes takes 5-10 minutes on first start of the car so thats normal.


Thanks for the response. I will try this.


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

I did a Master Reset and it worked. Problem solved.


----------

